

Symbian Foundation faces closure - Uncle_Sam
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/10/22/symbian_wound_down/

======
codedivine
I would say if Symbian is folded into Nokia, that will be a good thing and
will reduce needless red tape and design-by-committee.

